# "Don't Shoot my Dog" Bill



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Colorado Senate Approves ?Don?t Shoot My Dog? Bill | Life With Dogs


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey, that looks like good news. It's a start, anyway. The article says that "will require police and sheriff departments to _provide_ online training courses for officers and deputies so they can learn to understand dog behaviors and recognize body language." 

I wonder if there are any teeth in the bill, anything that requires officers to complete the course...or least gives them an incentive to do so.

And even if they watch, I wonder how effective it will really be. It can be very tough to read some dogs' body language.

At least it raises awareness, though, and that's awesome!! Good work, Colorado.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I was really surprised it was CO. Every time I hear that name I think of Denver and just want to throw up. 

It IS A start, and even if it's not perfect, it is better than nothing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I read that a few days ago and I think it should be passed everywhere. I don't even think it would be hard to pass. I read that when I was reading about the girl that had a GSD shot by police.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Where is the requirement for owner responsibility regarding dog knowledge and control? Why does our government so easily remove personal responsibility?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

This is great news until some police officer gets bit by a diseased dog and dies. 

I'm sorry, I just hate how society is changing based on a few rare occasions because of mass media. 

Regarding that video everyone was upset about. If the owner didn't suck, the dog wouldn't have attacked the police. No need to change legislation.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

If anyone actually watched the video- the entire thing- the officer maced the dog and attempted to grab the leash, the moronic sue happy owner (who has numerous suits against the city, and is know for antagonistic actions against the police) kept hollering, the dog goes after the officers arm, and the officer shoots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't believe the act is swapping responsibility from owner to emergency personnel. Obviously the owner is responsible for the training and care of the dog in a social scene. But having Leo's better understand k9 mentality is not a bad thing. I've seen officers scared sh*tless to approach our vehicle with a panting gsd in submissive state. I don't think an officer should shoot a large aggressive unarmed man resisting.. Should be the same for dogs. Also if shooting is required most pd's video stops so if it's justified video evidence wuld prevail. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Please post a link of an officer shooting a dog while in a submissive state? Yes, I think education is always great, but this bill, in the manner it was portrayed, shoves all responsibility on the officer. How about making dog owners show proof that they have seen an educational video regarding dog behavior and how to properly restrain a dog?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Lmao! Easy killer. Post a video of you in a submissive state! If you would like to read my my op again you will see I didn't say dogs were being shot while submissive. I said I have seen officers petrified of large dogs that were just chillin. Obviously there will be abusers of everything that is used to aid humans ie; dogs, guns, drugs etc. If you are using your dog to intimidate an officer I am sure the officer would have a heightened awareness of his/her fight or flight response. Most Leo's I know already know which decisions they will make based on cause and effect, but having less trigger happy Leo's that are ready to draw on any given movement of a large k9 is not a bad thing. How many chihuahuas or pomeranians are shot due to biting an officer or even moving towards them in an aggressive manor. The act of shoot first ask later is a basis of fear not confidence in a situation. I also stated that if shooting is necessary it most likely is supported by video evidence. I state my opinion and you attack me? Lmao. Seriously lmao. Unfortunately I guess differing opinions cannot be supported here? You should cut emotional ties before you post. I pack concealed daily and I have been in situations that if escalated I would be forced to use it for my protection and that goes for situations with human as well as dogs. I would shoot a dog way easier than a human. So in that point I agree with you. If necessary, fire away. But as a responsible gun owner, which most Leo's should be (considering we trust them to serve and protect the public) they should be trained how to handle k9 situations just as much as human situations. You should always use your weapon as a last resort, a life or death resort. Because that's what a weapon is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Shouldn't have to pass legislation indicating POs should not shoot dogs, in a fenced yard when serving petty warrant visits to the wrong address.

But...I guess society is changing and PDs refuse to take responsibility *when* their POs make big mistakes like shooting a therapy dog because they are at the wrong address....

After all it's *just* a dog so why should people get upset if it happens 2, 3, 4...5...10...13...25...times a year in a state or city. I mean the private sector you can make big mistakes like that 5, 6, 7 times and NEVER get fired either....right? 


4th A should have covered most of the wrongful shootings.... operative word being 'should'.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Shouldn't have to pass legislation indicating POs should not shoot dogs, in a fenced yard when serving petty warrant visits to the wrong address.
> 
> But...I guess society is changing and PDs refuse to take responsibility *when* their POs make big mistakes like shooting a therapy dog because they are at the wrong address....
> 
> ...



^^^This X1000^^^

It's a start. But somehow I think trigger happy thug police will still blast dogs with no consequences.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Everyone makes mistakes, no one is saying ALL POs are doing this sort of thing intentionally or with malice. There are a lot of POs who do go out of their way to do the right thing.

However as long as the 'bad apples' are protected by their own, by their superiors and people who come up with bizarre Tu quoque arguments that only enable the bad apples.....it probably will continue apace.

Why things like this just can't be viewed as a problem that needs to be fixed in a proactive sort of way....is beyond me. Instead it becomes 'camps' against each other where "being" right is more important then anything else. 




Fade2Black said:


> ^^^This X1000^^^
> 
> It's a start. But somehow I think trigger happy thug police will still blast dogs with no consequences.....


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/justiceforava










For those interested. (from the story) This is Brittany Moore and her GSD Ava that was executed by the police.....

*About*




May 10, 2011 Brittany Moore called the police asking for help after getting threatening phone calls. What she got instead was her 4yr old German Shepherd gunned down and killed right in front of her.

DescriptionOn Tuesday night, May 10, 2011, Brittany Moore called The Town of Erie Police Department to report harassing telephone calls. What she recieved instead was her beautiful four-year-old German Shepard Dog, Ava, gunned down and killed by Officer Jamie Chester. This is Chester's second time shooting and killing a dog in his capacity as a police officer for The Town of Erie. Brittany Moore has disputed the Erie Police Department's account of the incident, claiming that Ava had turned away from Chester on command, officer Chester then shot Ava in the back. 


We are very pleased and confident to have Jennifer Reba Edwards, Attorney at Law, from The Animal Law Office representing our family. 
**Update**We have filed a lawsuit against Officer Jamie Chester and The Town of Erie.
www.theanimallawcenter.com 

Thanks to EVERYONE for your support! Keep shaking the trees people we are doing great. So important to write: 

Town of Erie Chief of Police, John Hall 
Erie Police Department 
645 Holbrook Street, 
Erie, CO 80516-8418
Ph: 303- 926-2800 

Town of Erie Mayor Joe Wilson & Board of Trustees
645 Holbrook Street, P.O. Box 750, 
Erie, CO 80516 
Ph: 303-926-2700

[email protected] is the email for the Boulder D.A. to let him know what you think. 
Please only state facts and keep it respectful. We can let him know how concerned and outraged we all are.

We want to try to make changes on how law enforcment handles animals, dogs in particular. We believe that is is so important that changes within law enforcement need to be made and training needs to be done. Please help us make these changes, please support Justice for Ava.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

So being the internet determines the fate of everything that goes on in society... who did these threatening phone calls? do they even exist? There are far too many useless people out there purposely going against the police.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

***Everyone*** As you know, political discussions are not allowed on this board. Please refrain from making political statements if you wish this thread to remain open. 

-Moderator


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Walperstyle said:


> So who did these threatening phone calls? do they even exist? There are far too many useless people out there purposely going against the police.


What are you trying to say? That Brittany called the Police to have her dog gunned down!? For what purpose?

The thing is what effect is a training course going to have on someone who really doesn't care.


*Jaythethird* Right on with that post. Some people are just really scared of dogs period especially big ones, people including some LEOs.

*erfunhouse* What? have you not heard about the 13 year old Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

In all of my life, of all the police officers I have seen, and had to talk to, only one stands out in my memory as a dignified human being and a true police officer. A few months ago, while I was driving on a busy two way single lane street, a police car backed out fast out of a parking lot of a restaurant and crashed into the side of my car. He actually hit the passenger door and the speed with which he backed out, the impulse kept his car going into mine and my car was pushed into the oncoming lane. The police car was damaged at the rear, left corner and side. Mine was the passenger door and side. The front end of my car was well past the exit, I could not see him backing out because there were cars parked right up to the exit of the parking lot. He did not have any flashing lights on, neither siren. 

When he came up to talk to me, I smelled alcohol on his breath. His friends arrived, took pictures, and took my statement. When we got the police report, he had reported that he had finished backing out and was ahead of me on the street and I had crashed into the rear of his car. 

Luckily I had taken plenty of pictures with my iphone so I could forward them to the insurance companies. It was very evident who was at fault. But because I did not want what was so obviously his mistake on my report, we went to the police station with photos of the pictures I took to talk to the officer who filed the report on the accident, or his supervisor. Their attitude was belligerent, arrogant, dismissive. We showed them the photos and the response was 'this proves nothing'. 

So, yes 99% of the police officers I have met ( and I have met quite a few) are little better than juvenile delinquents or worse in their ego. The only difference is they have more polish and guns.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

More importantly, what bothered me was that we had left our cars the way they were and when the police arrived, his car was still facing the driveway of the parking lot and partly in the driveway. It was quite a clear case.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this is good news. It's a step.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

APBTLove said:


> I was really surprised it was CO. Every time I hear that name I think of Denver and just want to throw up.
> 
> It IS A start, and even if it's not perfect, it is better than nothing.


Totally know what you mean. I was surprised too.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't want to get into a cop pro and con discussion again. I am not usually in favor of suing anyone. However, I was reading on a website about why there is so many police shooting dogs for no real reason and it said one of the main reasons is that folks don't sue, they let it go. The more lawsuits and money the police departments have to pay out, the more seriously they will take it. Makes sense.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually met the father of the lady whose dog was shot (GSD) that was the precipice for this (he was selling me a new mattress lol). HE was very active in the cause and when i showed him a pic of my pup he gave me a bunch of fliers for some rally downtown that looks like ended up being effective. supposedly the dog was shot walking away from the officer with a bone in its mouth with several witnesses not related to the dogs owner.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My old trainer has actually worked with several PD departments here in Co teaching them how to handle dogs. The shootings here are ridiculous!! I swear our sister clinic up north has handled AT LEAST 2 dogs shot by cops just this summer alone.

When my father passed of a heart attack last month, he went down while on the phone to 911 and was home alone with my 6 year old german shepherd. When my neighbors saw the fire truck and ambulance pull up they ran outside and the first thing they said was "there's a big german shepherd in there but he knows us, PLEASE let us get him so you dont have to shoot him!" (it's almost sad that's their first fear) Thankfully, the paramedics told her they had already locked him in the garage. The fire station is 2 blocks from my house - I PERSONALLY went there to not only thank them for the hour they spent trying to save my dad, but for not panicking and shooting my dog first thing (I realize fire department would not be armed but police unit showed up at the exact same time). 

I would not of blamed them necessarily if they had of shot Zeke - if my dad was down in the house and Zeke was not allowing them to enter, they don't have time to wait for animal control. But I am so thankful they knew how to properly handle the situation. It's scary, especially when there's been so many unwarranted shootings recently.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Bridget said:


> Totally know what you mean. I was surprised too.


Please don't think Co is very pet-UNfriendly just because of Denver's pit bull ban. In fact, Colorado is considered one of the most pet FRIENDLY states in the country, especially with larger, higher income mountain towns that are filled with eco-friendly families and active people that spend their time outdoors. Hiking + camping usually involves a 4 legged hiking partner.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Cop culture attracts rather detestable sorts of people. Bullies, braggarts, men seeking an ego booster, power trippers, etc. It tends to push out or marginalize those who want to be a PO to actually PROTECT AND SERVE. The ones who join so they can help improve their community.

I stayed in as a CO less than a year before I quit. I couldn't stand 95% of the other officers. Macho grade-school crap. Bragging about things that are wildly immoral and in several cases criminal. The inmates on the other hand were surprisingly mature, realistic, and in most cases decent people who happened to be caught, and not wearing the right kind of uniform. I joined my local PD because I cared about my community and I thought being part of LE would be a great path to do that. Work my way from the bottom and apply for a deputy's position in a few years. I had my eyes opened very quickly to just how that particular department, at least, is run. This was a small, rural county too - not a large city department where you usually here about gross abuse of power cases.

To be fair I also quit because I don't have the natural level of paranoia (in a good sense!) you need to stay safe and alive as a LEO - it wasn't entirely the cop culture. I was just flat out not cut out for it.

I have only ever known one amazing cop who exemplified everything the police are supposed to be. He is an SRO, but during the summers works "regular" duty. Has a big heart for the community and especially the kids.

To be fair there are a lot of police that I know, that I do not know well enough to make a personal judgement on. Out of the many that I do, however - only one has ever left me with a great impression.

~

There are so many dog shootings it is ridiculous. More dogs die at the hands of US cops each year, than bullets are fired by police in most _countries_, in that same time span. Some are justified. Others are not. And if you could see the callous disregard firsthand, that many cops feel about beloved family pets...I'm sorry. Take off the rose-colored glasses. There are a lot of needless animal deaths. I personally witnessed another officer scoffing and talking down to another officer because he spent a measly five minutes letting a dog grow comfortable enough around him instead of shooting it. The callous disregard for life is disgusting. All life is precious. Maybe not equal, but certainly precious.

It's a "cop culture" problem. I'm sure it varies from geography to geography, I don't doubt there are entire departments left that still exemplify most of what the police ought to be. There is a lot of bad out there, this is a good step toward repairing citizen's attitudes toward the police.

~

I should add in too, to be fair, a lot of it is reflected in the culture in this area that simply puts no value on the life of a dog. It was unfair to say that it is entirely a cop culture problem, it is not entirely that. If someone shoots my dog unjustly, and I just shrug my shoulders and move on, buy another one...well the police are local citizens too when they are not in uniform. Many of their feelings will reflect that of the local culture. Dogs are treated as lawn ornaments around here. I shouldn't entirely blame the police for valuing them the same as one.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, thank you for sharing this ..Also.... My condolences on the loss of your father and thank goodness they did not have to harm your dog, I'm sure Zeke is a comfort to you at this time.




Anubis_Star said:


> My old trainer has actually worked with several PD departments here in Co teaching them how to handle dogs. The shootings here are ridiculous!! I swear our sister clinic up north has handled AT LEAST 2 dogs shot by cops just this summer alone.
> 
> When my father passed of a heart attack last month, he went down while on the phone to 911 and was home alone with my 6 year old german shepherd. When my neighbors saw the fire truck and ambulance pull up they ran outside and the first thing they said was "there's a big german shepherd in there but he knows us, PLEASE let us get him so you dont have to shoot him!" (it's almost sad that's their first fear) Thankfully, the paramedics told her they had already locked him in the garage. The fire station is 2 blocks from my house - I PERSONALLY went there to not only thank them for the hour they spent trying to save my dad, but for not panicking and shooting my dog first thing (I realize fire department would not be armed but police unit showed up at the exact same time).
> 
> I would not of blamed them necessarily if they had of shot Zeke - if my dad was down in the house and Zeke was not allowing them to enter, they don't have time to wait for animal control. But I am so thankful they knew how to properly handle the situation. It's scary, especially when there's been so many unwarranted shootings recently.


----------

